# WoW BANNGRUND?



## M0gi (12. April 2010)

_Hallo zusammen habe nur ne kurze fixe frage und zwar folgende situation_
_
_
_Kumpel ist mit meinem WoW Char Online hat seine DND Nachricht drinne in Nurn Kumpel_
_
_
_Er bekommt nen Whisper ey lass duell er antwortet nein der spieler bekommt wur schreibt ein ticket und whisper meinem Kumpel zurück so nun wirst du gebanned _
_
_
_Mein Kumpel darauf wieso das denn:::::er Spieler antwortet wegen deiner DND Nachricht wirst du gebanned werden weil der ACC nich dir ist und ich hab screen gemacht und habs nem Gm Geschickt._
_
_
_meine angst kann man für sowas gebanned werden hoffe auf eure hilfe _
_
_
_
_
_
_
_Mfg ein Ängstiger Mogi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Widock (12. April 2010)

Account Sharing ist allgemein verboten.

Dann gibts doch da aber diese tolle Nachricht:" Teilt man sich einen Account mit anderen, besteht immer ein Sicherheitsrisiko."
Lass dir eine Angst von dem machen, er soll mir mal erklären wie er dem GM den Screen schicken kann.
Ausserdem was passiert wenn ich reinschreibe DND bin nur ein Kumpel, dann müsst ich ja auch gebannt werden.


----------



## Chuck1337 (12. April 2010)

Wenn nen Kumpel bei dir am Pc sitzt und spielt isses kein Banngrund, wenn ihr euch den acc jedoch teilt dann bannt dich das gierige Blizzard Entertainment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (12. April 2010)

Darf man seine Accountdaten mit anderen teilen? Falls nein, wäre das dann ein Banngrund? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M0gi (12. April 2010)

okay aber meinst du dafür kann ich gebanned werden wenn ich z.b aus jucks schreibe /DND bin ein Kumpel und mach nen screen dafür kann man gebanned werden?


----------



## Chalkzone (12. April 2010)

Natürlich kriegst du keinen Bann.
Stell dir mal vor du isst gerade mit deiner Frau und deinen Kindern. Deine Kinder stehen schon auf du trinkst noch ein Glas Wein/Bier whatever während deine Tochter zum Pc geht. Sie sieht dass du noch angemeldet bist und angewhispert wurde. Sie antwortet so wie dein Freund.

Dafür soll es einen Bann geben?


----------



## Soramac (12. April 2010)

Was ein Kindergarten, ich habe schon so oft meinen Freunden mein Account gegeben oder mit einem anderen Account gespielt, nichts ist passiert.

So typisch Deutsch, hier.. das darf man nicht, das steht hier bei Blizzard unter Account Sharing und deswegen wirst du jetzt gebannt.. nänänännä


----------



## Occasus (12. April 2010)

Also ich denke nicht, dass du gebannt wirst. Vielleicht sitzt ja dein Freund bei dir und spielt nur kurz. Denke nicht, dass die GMs so weit gehen.


----------



## Mr. Morizon (12. April 2010)

Im Allgemeinen: Reicht denn bitte so etwas aus (abgesehen davon, dass man GMs nicht so einfach Screens zukommen lassen kann), um zu beweisen, dass er wirklich ein Kumpel war? Vielleicht magst du diese Notiz auch oder vielleicht ist es ein Insider in deiner Gilde weil angeblich einer in der Gilde im TS gesagt hat "Ääääh ich bin gar nicht Ich, ich bin nur ein Kumpel" weil er einen Wipe verursacht hat? Also bitte.


----------



## wildrazor09 (12. April 2010)

wenn dich wer kurz zum zocken hinsetzt bekommste natürlich keinen bann... Ich verstehe aber nicht warum Spieler sowas melden müssen? Haben die keine Liebe bekommen und wollen nun Rache an unschuldigen nehmen oder so?


----------



## Nurmengard (12. April 2010)

Haha, da hat wohl wieder irgendn Hanswurst auf dicke Hose machen^^
du wirst nicht gebannt wenn n Kumpel mit deinem Acc zockt, NIEMALS


----------



## M0gi (12. April 2010)

Also die sache ist diese ich hab geschrieben /dnd bin nurn Kumpel und der meint jetzt er kann mich unter druck setzen das der gm denkt ich teil den acc ist aber immer die selbe ip von meinem pc mal zockt meine kleine nichte die ist 13 und der ist das wiederfahren und sie meitne halt auch im chat ich bin nur ne freundin aber selbe pc ip usw ist das auch nich bannbar


----------



## MrBlaki (12. April 2010)

Musste keine Angst haben ^^
Selbst wenn ein Gm mit dir darüber reden wollen würde könntest einfach sagen du hast deinem Kollege das Game gezeigt.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (12. April 2010)

ich spiele auch öfters mit den Account von einem Freund aber ein Bann habe ich nicht bekommen außerdem kann Blizzard dich nicht Bannen nur weil dein Freund vielleicht paar Stunden mal gespielt hat mit deinen Account das ist ja kein richtiges Sharing in dem Sinne.


----------



## M0gi (12. April 2010)

mir wurde halt erzählt das jemand schonmal gebanned wurde weil dies acc sharing sei obwohl nur in der DND drinstand bin ein kumpel und im whisper das ich ein kumpel sei das stand nur dort


----------



## Eox (12. April 2010)

Ich wurde mal gebannd, weil ich im BG aufs Klo (können ca. 5 Leute bezeugen, da ich noch im TS gesagt habe das ich AFKlo bin^^) gegangen bin und ich den Debuff bekommen hab, dass ich AFK wäre.
Das ist ja auch ok, und so hab ich dann halt weiter gemacht um den Debuff weg zu bekommen. Später wurde ich dann gebannd, weil angeblich ein Spieler gesehen hätte das mich viele Leute schon gemeldet haben
und sich darüber beschwert haben Es kommt immer auf den GM an. Hab die Email adresse von denen, die für das Bannen verantwortlich sind =)
Denen hab ich das so geschildert und durch die Logs konnten die meine Sichtweise bestätigen. So hab ich dann die Spielzeit zurück bekommen.
Wenn du gebannd wirst, kann ich dir die Emailadresse geben und du kannst denen schildern wie das genau ist. Die sehen ja dann in ihren Logs ob jemand sich von wo anderes eingeloggt hat.
Also selbst wenn du einen Bann bekommst, heißt das lange nicht das er auch bestehen bleibt. Besonders wenn du im recht bist.


----------



## Gamor (12. April 2010)

GIBT NUR NE VERWARNUNG, accountsharing is in der tat gegen die richtlinien, du darfst nicht mal laut den ANB deiner eigenen Familie das pw oder acc-namen verraten


----------



## Eox (12. April 2010)

Ich stell mir gerade nur die Frage:
Entweder es war dein Kumpel und dann ist der Bann auch gerechtfertigt. 
War es nicht dein Kumpel, frag ich mich wieso du dann sowas in die DND Nachricht schreibst.

Aber wie gesagt. Wenn du einen Bann bekommst, einfach "einspruch" einlegen und die Prüfen das genauer.
Und wenn sie dich dann immer noch Bannen ist der Bann auch gerechtfertig.


----------



## Tikume (12. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was ein Kindergarten, ich habe schon so oft meinen Freunden mein Account gegeben oder mit einem anderen Account gespielt, nichts ist passiert.



Man kann es halt machen wie ein normaler Mensch (dann merkt es logischerweise niemand) und man kann dämlich sein und es überall rumposaunen.
Es gibt auch Leute die versuchen ihren Account im offiziellen Wow Forum zu verkaufen.

Ein Beispiel für Dummheit ist hier nachzulesen:
http://www.bamstevinho.de/index.php/2010/03/08/permban-accountverkauf/


----------



## Soramac (12. April 2010)

Wenn ich jetzt ehrlich bin, ich habe auch schon ein Account gekauft, aber wirklich niemals Probleme damit gehabt.  Ich weiß nicht was Leute immer so anstellen.

Jetzt könnt Ihr mich alle steinigen ;p


----------



## spectrumizer (12. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Man kann es halt machen wie ein normaler Mensch (dann merkt es logischerweise niemand) und man kann dämlich sein und es überall rumposaunen.


This.

Das nächste mal sollte sich der (Kumpel vom) TE am besten gleich nach Dalaran stellen und ein Makro machen, was im /2 einen Block schreibt:

**********************
** BITTE NICHT STÖREN **
** BIN NUR EIN KUMPEL **
**********************

Und das 10x hintereinander spammen.

Leute gibts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (12. April 2010)

*stein such*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist erst verboten wenn der andere bspw. ein 2ten char hat auf dein ACc und er spielt wenn du nicht spielst, also ihr spielt beide an ein acc und das auch öfters
davor macht blizz nicht wirklich was 
(wenn innerhalb der familie ist z.B. bruder geht das okay, hab mit ein GM mal darüber geredet und er meinte
er wird mich nicht bannen nur weil ich ein paar mal mit meinen bruders acc (jetz meiner ;D) zock )
zudem wenn jemand schon gesteht das er nen acc gekauft hat - 
ich hab schonmal wow gold gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


najo eig. wars mein bro, und es war auch nur von nen typen den wir kennen, also net per internet oder so ;D
ist es eig. verboten, wenn mir mein onkel z.B. 30000 gold schickt?
würd blizz da was machen?


----------



## Soramac (12. April 2010)

Achja, Gold habe ich auch schon oft gekauft ;D


Man ist das schön.. mal einfach so alles zu schreiben ;P


----------



## Eox (12. April 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> ...
> najo eig. wars mein bro, und es war auch nur von nen typen den wir kennen, also net per internet oder so ;D
> ist es eig. verboten, wenn mir mein onkel z.B. 30000 gold schickt?
> würd blizz da was machen?



Ich denke mal das Blizzard sowas untersucht. Aber auch nur bei so hohen Summen.

Aber sehr warscheinlich wird Blizzard da nichts machen. Eher wenn das Gold von einem Account verschickt wurde, der schon
als Goldverkäufer eingeschetzt wurde.

Hab mal meinem Bruder mehr als 10k Gold geschick (Chopper) und keiner hat was gemacht.
(kann auch an dem gleichen Nachnamen liegen^^)

Edit: @ die die Gold kaufen
Dann dürft ihr euch aber nicht beschweren, wenn der Handelschannel mit Werbung voll gespamt wird...


----------



## Succonano (12. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Man kann es halt machen wie ein normaler Mensch (dann merkt es logischerweise niemand) und man kann dämlich sein und es überall rumposaunen.
> Es gibt auch Leute die versuchen ihren Account im offiziellen Wow Forum zu verkaufen.
> 
> Ein Beispiel für Dummheit ist hier nachzulesen:
> http://www.bamstevin...accountverkauf/



Stevinho ist ein doofer, egozentrischer Bob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Account Sharing wird nicht gebannt, selbst wenn man es offen praktiziert. Allerdings verliert man den Anspruch auf Support, wenn man sich in dieser Angelegenheit an den Support wendet (z.B. wenn der jenige mit dem man den Account teilt, plötzlich das PW ändert, und es nicht rausrücken will). Dann hat man schlicht und ergreifend Pech gehabt.

Erst recht wird man nicht gebannt, wenn irgendwer es "reported", also bloß keine Angst haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Soramac (12. April 2010)

Beschwere mich auch nicht, dafür habe ich was erreicht in World of Warcraft (darf man darauf Stolz sein.. ) und nicht so Heins Doof Mäßig in Dalaran rumgestanden mit einem Chopper (letzte Schrott Teil)

Edit: Wobei mir grad einfällt, können ja einen Beichthread aufmachen ;D


----------



## D4NTE (12. April 2010)

ich hatte damals auch angefangen nachdem ich einen char beim kollegen auf seinem acc hochgelevelt hatte. mittlerweile spiele ich nicht mehr aktiv aber das ja egal.

darüber sollte sich schließlich freuen wenn so dadruch mehr kunden bekommt.
zwischendurch spring ich auch mal für ihn ein wenn wir eine lan machen. da heil ich auch mal schnell die ini durch.


----------



## Soramac (12. April 2010)

Obwohl ,ich habe noch eine bessere Idee.

Seminare:

(alle Leute sitzen im Stuhlkreis)

Dann fangen wir mal an, hier rechts.

Hallo, ich bin der Jürgen.. und habe WoW Gold gekauft.

Hallo, ich bin der Heins und habe auch WoW Gold gekauft

Hallo, ich bin der Rüdiger und habe ein WoW Account gekauft.

Leiter: Mhm..

Hallo, ich bin der Josef und habe auch WoW Gold gekauft.


Gut, danke.. das reicht mir.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (12. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt ehrlich bin, ich habe auch schon ein Account gekauft, aber wirklich niemals Probleme damit gehabt.  Ich weiß nicht was Leute immer so anstellen.
> 
> Jetzt könnt Ihr mich alle steinigen


wieso steinigen? wirst gleich verbrannt. ^^


----------



## Grushdak (12. April 2010)

Eigentlich ist es doch imo recht simpel.

Teilt man sich den Account mit jemand anderem (hier: unterschiedlicher Wohnort, 2 verschiedene PCs) kann man gebannt werden.
Teilt man sich den Account mit jemand anderem (hier: in einer Wohnung, selber PC) kann man nicht gebannt werden.

Und Blizzard kann mit ihren Möglichkeiten sehr wohl den Unterschied von Beidem herausfinden.

...

bez. Verkauf von Accounts:
Wenn Account gekauft wurde (z.B. ebay) und Blizzard findet es heraus, bekommt der Verkäufer Probleme (zurecht!)-
nicht aber der Käufer.

greetz


----------



## Tikume (13. April 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> bez. Verkauf von Accounts:
> Wenn Account gekauft wurde (z.B. ebay) und Blizzard findet es heraus, bekommt der Verkäufer Probleme (zurecht!)-
> nicht aber der Käufer.



Unsinn ...


----------



## Karius (13. April 2010)

M0gi schrieb:


> _Mein Kumpel darauf wieso das denn:::::er Spieler antwortet wegen deiner DND Nachricht wirst du gebanned werden weil der ACC nich dir ist und ich hab screen gemacht und habs nem Gm Geschickt._



Das ist nur eine besonders traurige Gestalt. Manchmal begegnet man so jemandem im Netz. Das hatte ich vorgestern auch erst. 

Du wirst dafür bestimmt nicht gebannt. Deine Chancen würden allerdings steigen wenn du ihm, ich möchte hinzufügen nicht unberechtigter Weise, erwidert hast, dass er ein Wichtigtuer ist und er hingehen soll wo der Pfeffer wächst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich habe es höflicher formuliert ersetze einfach das erste mit A.loch und das zweite mit verp.issen)


----------



## Grushdak (13. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Unsinn ...


Sry, habe es "falsch" ausgedrückt. ^^

Jedenfalls hat mein Freund (54) letzten Jahres bei ebay WoW gekauft.
Beim Installieren kam die Meldung, das Spiel werde bereits benutzt.
Nachdem er sich mit Blizzard telefonisch (es klappte auf anhieb) in Verbindung gesetzt hatte,
wurde das Spiel für ihn freigegeben.
Den Verkäufer des Spiels wollten sie belangen, jedenfalls laut ihrer Aussage.


----------



## Tikume (13. April 2010)

Dann wollte er sich das Spiel bzw. den Key kaufen, aber keinen Acc.

Bei einem Accverkauf hat der Verkäufer seine Kohle und der Käufer wenn es dumm läuft einen gebannten Acc.
Es war auch mal Mode seinen Acc zu verkaufen und dann über Blizzard zurückholen zu lassen - denn der Eigner ist nur der Eingetragene.


----------



## wowoo (13. April 2010)

Gamor schrieb:


> du darfst nicht mal laut den ANB deiner eigenen Familie das pw oder acc-namen verraten



Das is völliger Blödsinn, natürlich darf man das.. 

Meine Chars waren am Anfang auf dem Acc von meinem Bruder, ich hab angerufen und gefragt wie ich die auf meinen neuen Acc bring und die haben gesagt dass das kein Problem ist solang der Nachname gleich ist..

Und das man gebannt wird wenn man kurz mal nen Kumpel WoW testen lässt stimmt natürlich auch nicht.. (Fragt in nem Ticket, GM wirds bestätigen)


----------



## Piposus (13. April 2010)

M0gi schrieb:


> _Hallo zusammen habe nur ne kurze fixe frage und zwar folgende situation_
> _
> _
> _Kumpel ist mit meinem WoW Char Online hat seine DND Nachricht drinne in Nurn Kumpel_
> ...


Sag ihm einfach, dass es nen Witz war, beleidige seine Mutter und (was man heute nicht so gern macht): Pass in der Schule auf.


----------



## Mayestic (13. April 2010)

Ganz ehrlich ? Da nimmt sich ein kleiner Junge zu wichtig. 

Auch für einen GM ist es schwer zu entscheiden ob ein Account nun verkauft wurde oder der Spieler nur umgezogen ist ( ne neue IP deswegen hat ) etc. 

Wenn du bei dir zuhause sitzt und einen Kumpel mal zocken lässt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das dies ein Banngrund sein soll. Du gibts keine AccountDaten weiter sonder er vertritt dich nur weil du grade was anderes machst. 
Sowas sieht ein GM nicht, der sieht nur ne IP und das was WARDEN ihm evtl über dich aussagt.

Selbst wenn es einen Bann geben würde könnte man diesen logisch entkräften. 

Und nur weil da in DND steht bin nurn Kumpel, bin nurn Bot, bin der Papst reicht das sicher nicht aus. Da kannste alles reinkritzeln was nicht rassistisch etc ist. 
Sag einfach das du deine Ruhe haben wolltest vor manchen Spielern und du angegeben hast das du nicht spielst sondern ein Kumpel obwohl du eigentlich doch selber am spielen warst.

Pack das Kind welches nach Aufmerksamkeit hechelt auf deine Ignoreliste und gut ist. 

Belügen würde ich einen GM aber an deiner Stelle nicht. Zumindest nicht in Bezug auf das was angeblich an Schriftverkehr im Spiel geflossen sei. Behauptungen hinsichtlich von Beleidigungen können im Chatlog ausgelesen werden. Dann behaupte lieber ihr wärt in nem TS gewesen und er hätte dich dort generft wie nur was und wollte Duell, Duell, Duell und hätte dich beschimpft und als Loser oder sonstwas betitelt. DAS kann ein GM nicht überprüfen und spielt daher auch kaum eine Rolle für ihn aber evtl hat er ein Einsehen das du dich vor ihm schützen wolltest und angegeben hast das nicht du selber spielst sondern ein Kumpel in der Hoffnung das er dich im Spiel endlich in Ruhe lässt.
Andererseits kannste dich evtl auch wehren und ein Ticket gegen ihn schreiben wenn er dich belästigt oder beleidigt hat und einfach nicht locker lassen wollte nur weil du dich nicht mit ihm duellieren wolltest. Aber wie gesagt, jeglicher Schiftverkehr in WoW kann geprüft werden auf Richtigkeit also nicht lügen. ^^


----------



## Mumrich (13. April 2010)

solange dein kupel nicht schreibt, daß ihr euch den acc teilt wirds da keine probs geben, mach dir mal kein streß.


es ist ja ehr in blizz sinne, daß freunde, verwante und der gleichen mal bei dir wow anzocken und spaß drann finden.


----------



## normansky (13. April 2010)

Irgendwie steig ich nicht durch, im Eröffnungstread schreibst du, dass ein Kumpel spielte, dann schreibst du das *DU* das als DND geschrieben hast...

Egal wie es nun lief, ich gönne dir den Bann!


----------



## HMC-Pretender (13. April 2010)

Chuck1337 schrieb:


> Wenn nen Kumpel bei dir am Pc sitzt und spielt isses kein Banngrund, wenn ihr euch den acc jedoch teilt dann bannt dich das gierige Blizzard Entertainment
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch das ist genaugenommen ein Banngrund. Faktisch kannst du aber machen was du willst, da sie dir 1.) nicht nachweisen können, dass tatsächlich jemand anderes als der Accountinhaber am PC saß (der kann sich auch als der untote Michael Jackson ausgeben, wenn er will) und 2.) sie nicht scharf drauf sind zahlende Kunden zu verlieren.


----------



## Tamîkus (13. April 2010)

hört ma mit der histerie auf ein rl freund von mir spielt ab und zu auf meinem acc ... ich vertaure im halt genug und was jetzt ist das etwa ein grund den acc zu bannen lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (13. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Darf man seine Accountdaten mit anderen teilen? Falls nein, wäre das dann ein Banngrund?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lies mal Deine EULA. Das ist nicht nur ein Banngrund, der Account wird sogar unwiederbringlich gelöscht.


----------



## Dufurius (13. April 2010)

Antwort: Nein du wirst nicht gebannt.


Warum ich mir da so sicher bin? Tzja ein Kumpel von mir (der vorher noch nie WoW gezockt hat) hat mal mit meinem ACC gespielt und als ihn dann ein GM wegen eines Tickets, dass ich ein paar Stunden vorher geschrieben habe (aber vergessen habe zu löschen) angeschrieben hat, hat er dem auch einfach unter die Nase gerieben dass er nur ein Freund ist. Das  ist jetzt ca. ein Jahr her und bis heute wurde ich noch nicht gebannt. Man muss vielleicht noch dazu sagen dass er von meinem PC aus gezockt hat weil er bei mir zu Besuch war.


----------



## Dragonye (13. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt ehrlich bin, ich habe auch schon ein Account gekauft, aber wirklich niemals Probleme damit gehabt. Ich weiß nicht was Leute immer so anstellen.
> 
> Jetzt könnt Ihr mich alle steinigen ;p



große oder kleine steine?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (13. April 2010)

Du wirst nicht gebannt, GMs haben anders zu tun als auf Hilfspolizisten zu reagieren. Accountsharing wird höchstens dann bestraft, wenn du des öfteren von verschiedenen IPs aus dich selber aus dem Spiel schmeisst. Das ist der einzige brauchbare Beweis, dass ein Account geshared wird, nicht irgendeine DND Nachricht.


----------



## sykee (13. April 2010)

Chuck1337 schrieb:


> Wenn nen Kumpel bei dir am Pc sitzt und spielt isses kein Banngrund, wenn ihr euch den acc jedoch teilt dann bannt dich das gierige Blizzard Entertainment
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



falsch man draf sich einen account teilen (achte mal auf die login screen tipps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dor steht : Wenn ihr euch einen Account mit jemand anderem teilt besteht immer ein sicherheitsrisiko <= kann ggf abweichen.)


----------



## ÜberNoob (13. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Achja, Gold habe ich auch schon oft gekauft ;D
> 
> 
> Man ist das schön.. mal einfach so alles zu schreiben ;P



Dir's schon klar, das das ganze Goldgespamme, die Chinafarmer, Bots, AH-Automaten etc nur existieren, weil es Honks gibt, die den Chinagoldscheiss dann auch kaufen?

Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## Ogil (13. April 2010)

"Bin nur ein Kumpel" - warum sollten sie dich dafuer bannen? Diskriminierung von Berufsgruppen? Sag ihnen Du bist einer der letzten verbliebenen Kohlekumpel Ds. Wahrscheinlich wollen die GMs dann, dass Du ihnen billigen "Kumpeltod" besorgst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talhea (13. April 2010)

wowoo schrieb:


> Das is völliger Blödsinn, natürlich darf man das..
> 
> Meine Chars waren am Anfang auf dem Acc von meinem Bruder, ich hab angerufen und gefragt wie ich die auf meinen neuen Acc bring und die haben gesagt dass das kein Problem ist solang der Nachname gleich ist..
> 
> Und das man gebannt wird wenn man kurz mal nen Kumpel WoW testen lässt stimmt natürlich auch nicht.. (Fragt in nem Ticket, GM wirds bestätigen)



Hier mal ein Ausschnitt aus den AGB: 

(6) Dritte (ausgenommen ein (1) Minderjähriger, für den Sie den Account eröffnet haben) auf Ihrem Account spielen lassen, insbesondere zum Zweck der Inanspruchnahme sog. "power leveling services", d.h. der Bezahlung von Dritten, die für Ihren Account spielen; 
(7) auf dem Account eines Dritten spielen, insbesondere zum Zweck des Zurverfügungstellens sog. "power leveling services"; 

Quelle: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html

Selbst wenn ein Vater und sein minderjähriger Sohn spielen, müssen lt. AGB zwei Accounts erstellt werden.

Hier findet man die Accountstrafen: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/accountpenalties.html

Ich nehme an, dass man nur eine Verwarnung bekommt, wenn man mal seinen Freund spielen lässt.


----------



## Rethelion (13. April 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Lies mal Deine EULA. Das ist nicht nur ein Banngrund, der Account wird sogar unwiederbringlich gelöscht.



Das sollte mein Smiley ausdrucken


----------



## BlizzLord (13. April 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> falsch man draf sich einen account teilen (achte mal auf die login screen tipps
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das bedeutet nur das, wenn man seine Account Daten weiterreicht kann dieser ausgeräumt werden. Das ist kein Freischein fürs sharen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (13. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Jetzt könnt Ihr mich alle steinigen ;p




Warum?, hast du Jehova gesagt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sykee (13. April 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das bedeutet nur das, wenn man seine Account Daten weiterreicht kann dieser ausgeräumt werden. Das ist kein Freischein fürs sharen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich mein es in dem bereich wenn man sichs zusammen kauft


----------



## Talismaniac (13. April 2010)

Kumpel werden Unter-Tag Arbeiter im Stollen gennant. Red dich da drauf raus.


----------



## Shubunki (13. April 2010)

...ach quark.. da macht einer auf dicke Hose, sonst nix!.. passiert öfter mal, das irgendwelche pappnasen meinen, sie können angst verbreiten, wenn sie was von ticket quatschen... lass dich nicht verars...


----------



## TheGui (13. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Man kann es halt machen wie ein normaler Mensch (dann merkt es logischerweise niemand) und man kann dämlich sein und es überall rumposaunen.
> Es gibt auch Leute die versuchen ihren Account im offiziellen Wow Forum zu verkaufen.
> 
> Ein Beispiel für Dummheit ist hier nachzulesen:
> http://www.bamstevin...accountverkauf/



Wie Geil, der Forennazi is einfach nen absoluter vollidiot!


----------



## HMC-Pretender (13. April 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> ich mein es in dem bereich wenn man sichs zusammen kauft






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht jetzt nochmal langsam zum Mitschreiben: Nur eine Person darf mit deinem Account spielen: *Du*. Nicht dein Kumpel, nicht dein Bruder, nicht dein Pfarrer und auch nicht dein Wellensittich. Auch nicht mal kurz und auch nicht, wenn du dabei bist, deine schirftliche Vollmacht erteilt hast oder dein Testament denjenigen als alleinigen Erben vorsieht. Die Nutzungsbestimmungen sind da eindeutig. Einzige Ausnahme ist ein Account, der von einem elternteil für ein minderjähriges Kind eingerichtet wird. Dann darf aber wiederum NUR das Kind damit spielen, NICHT der Erwachsene.

Die praktische Handhabe steht wie gesagt auf einem anderen Blatt. Blizzard interessiert das wenig, wenn sie nicht den Eindruck haben dass da Powerleveling betrieben wird. Und das Interessiert sie auch nur deshalb weil sie dadurch Geld verlieren. Wenn also jemand kommt und möchte Charaktere vom Account seines Bruders auf den eigenen transferieren, kann ihnen das nur recht sein. Da verdienen sie gleich doppelt. Charaktertransfer auf Accounts mit selbem Nachnahmen ist erlaubt, wer da welchen Charakter vorher gespielt hat, können die nicht überprüfen. Trotzdem würde ich es einem GM nicht unbedingt auf die Nase binden. Da gerät man womöglich auch mal an den falschen...


----------



## madmurdock (13. April 2010)

Was fürn IDIOTEN KUMPEL hast du eigentlich, der auch noch reinschreibt, dass nicht du am Rechner bist?


----------



## fernandotorres (13. April 2010)

hier sind ein paar amüsante rechtschreibfehler vorhanden lass dir eine angst machen ^^ weil der account nicht dir ist xDD


----------



## Frauenversteher (13. April 2010)

M0gi schrieb:


> _Hallo zusammen habe nur ne kurze fixe frage und zwar folgende situation_
> _
> _
> _Kumpel ist mit meinem WoW Char Online hat seine DND Nachricht drinne in Nurn Kumpel_
> ...



Da gibt es ein Buch(Duden), lies das mal damit man Dich versteht!


----------



## Skyler93 (13. April 2010)

Frauenversteher schrieb:


> Da gibt es ein Buch(Duden), lies das mal damit man Dich versteht!



Da gibt es son klugscheismodus schalt den mal ab der nervt
verstehe nicht was an seinen Text nicht lesbar sein soll Oo
leute gibts


----------



## nizor (13. April 2010)

naja wenn man mal davon absieht das die agbs von blizz für deutschland nicht gerade dem deutschen recht entsprechen, denke ich nicht das du bann bekommst. gibt ja keinen beweis dafür das nicht du gespielt hast.


----------



## Kersyl (13. April 2010)

Chuck1337 schrieb:


> Wenn nen Kumpel bei dir am Pc sitzt und spielt isses kein Banngrund, wenn ihr euch den acc jedoch teilt dann bannt dich das gierige Blizzard Entertainment
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genauso isses. Er darf deinen Char ruhig mal "anzocken" oder damit auch irgendnen raid machen etc.
Solang ihr das nicht teilt isses egal.


----------



## Vicell (13. April 2010)

NIE (!!) zählen Screens als Beweise für sowas.
NIE!
Aber da der Gm das nachprüfen kann, einfach erklären, und alles ist fein, evtl ne Verwarnung, das wars aber.


----------



## amdosh (13. April 2010)

So, also jemand anderes kennt eure Logindaten, ist gerade schlecht drauf und geht mal eben Ingame und:
Vernichtet eure Items und Chars und _Blizz soll es wieder gerade biegen_ ?
Pöbelt/spammt massiv im Chat rum, mit Fäkalwörtern und ähnliches und _Blizz soll auf eine Strafe verzichten, weil ihr es ja nicht wart _?
Jemand wollte euch was gutes tun und lässt mal "eben" einen Bot laufen und _auf eine Strafe euch gegenüber verzichten_ ?
Verscherbelt euren Account mal eben weiter an jemand anderen und _ihn wollt ihn ohne Strafe/Sperrungen/Verwarnungen umgehnd im alten zustand wiederhaben ?_

Blizzard hat hier die Regeln wie andere MMOs schon vorher zu euern und auch ihren Schutz erstellt, damit es klare Regeln gibt und auch ein Schuldiger bestimmt werden kann. Auch sind solche Nachforschungen über den Schuldigen nicht im Sinne von Blizzard, weil es schnell sehr extrem anstrengend werden kann bzw sehr kompliziert.

Und jede Diskussion über die Unwirksamkeit der AGB in einigen Punkten steht erst dann fest, wenn es von einen Gericht bestätigt wurde. Also solang nicht mal ein Aktenzeichen auftaucht, bleibt es so, dass sie gültig sind.


----------



## normansky (13. April 2010)

Sowie mehrere Leute im Wchsel mit einem Account spielen, ist dies an der IP sichtbar und dafür gibt es (wenn es gemeldet oder erkannt wird) deffinitiv einen Bann!


sykee schrieb:


> falsch man draf sich einen account teilen (achte mal auf die login screen tipps
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Möcht mal wissen wie du daraus ableitest, dass man den Account teilen darf! Das ist nur ein Hinweis, der garantiert nicht die AGB überschreibt!



Tamîkus schrieb:


> hört ma mit der histerie auf ein rl freund von mir spielt ab und zu auf meinem acc ... ich vertaure im halt genug und was jetzt ist das etwa ein grund den acc zu bannen lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn ihr erwischt werdet, bekommt dein Account einen Permbann oder wird gleich gelöscht! 
P.S.: Deinem Deutschlehrer würde ich nichtmehr "vertauren"...



Skyler93 schrieb:


> Da gibt es son klugscheismodus schalt den mal ab der nervt
> verstehe nicht was an seinen Text nicht lesbar sein soll Oo
> leute gibts



Na zumindest konntest du noch das Wort "Text" gross schreiben, den Rest hast du dann leider ohne Satzzeichen u.s.w. alla Pisastudie runtergegeigt!
Die Jugend ist unsere Zukunft.... Gute Nacht Deutschland!


----------



## Fumika (13. April 2010)

omg wie alt is der typ der ihn gedroht hatt ?^^ ololo ich bekomm mein duell nicht jetz mach ich ihn angst !
keine angst dafür wirst sicher nicht gebannt woher soll der wissen das du es nicht einfach selbst schrieben hast um deine ruhe zu haben ?

Hab aber auch ma für ne nette freundin pvp macht mit ihren schurken und ja jetz kommt der * hübsches mädchen mit oberweite fluch* wurde dauernd angeschrieben von ihrer endlosen friendlist (alles nur kerle son zufall)
hab mir dann auch n * Nur Vertretung* dnd gemacht oder nachdem der ein oder andere n bissl passiv flirtet hatt sachen sagt wie ja sry süßer bin n kerl ;P


----------



## Progamer13332 (13. April 2010)

ähm naja ich glaube nicht das du deswegen gebanned wirst, höchstens nen 3std bann oder ne verwarnung, da acc sharin verboten ist.


----------



## Láir de rien (13. April 2010)

LOL, was fürn Kindergarten,hihihi


----------



## Schiimon (13. April 2010)

wayne? wer kanns beweisen?


----------



## amdosh (13. April 2010)

Schiimon schrieb:


> wayne? wer kanns beweisen?


Blizzard hat gewisse Regelverstösse, wo sie keinen Spass verstehen ! Umgehende Verwarnungen können sich auch stabeln, wenn es häufiger vorkommt dass etwas vorfällt, dann werden auch die Starfen höher, bis zum permanenten Bann des Accounts.

Versucht nicht immer die AGB und deren Regelungen herunter zu spielen. Es ist ein kostenpflichtiges Spiel und jemand muss für den Account die Verantwortung übernehmen, wenn es zu groben Störungen gegen die Regeln kommt. 
Es gab auch schon zuhauf Suizidmeldungen Ingame und die Gamemasters/Blizzard geben so etwas dann auch an die Polizei weiter. Sollte mit sowas Unsinn getrieben werden, kann auch die Polizei für die entstandenen Kosten einen Schuldigen griffbar haben.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (13. April 2010)

Sag einfach:
Ja, hatte das DnD Bin nurn Kumpel, weil ich keine Lust hatte auf whispers zu antworten oder eben duelle o.ä. zu machen und dabei ist so ein DnD immer gut


oder auch:

Mein Kumpel war bei mir Zuhause und ich habe mich eingeloggt, er nicht, sondern ich, ich habe ihn dann ein wenig meinen Char spielen lassen, um ihn mal WoW zu zeigen




Sollte dich ein GM überhaupts anschreiben^^
Wären eigentlich zwei ganz gute Ausreden^^


----------



## evergrace (13. April 2010)

blizzard macht genau gar nichts ^^
ausserdem ists ne frechheit solche richtlinien überhaupt zu machen, den schliesslich habe ich selbst das spiel gekauft und möchte dann auch damit machen was ich will ^^
nur geld geil


----------



## Phenyl19 (13. April 2010)

Was soll Blizzard denn machen,die wissen doch nicht wer vorm Rechner sitzt. Ist doch immer noch deine Sache was du in deiner Dnd schreibst.


----------



## HansiHansenHans (14. April 2010)

Glaub nit das Blizzard da bannt, sonst wären se schön blöd.

Wenn Blizzard bannt kaufen sich dann beide einen eigenen neuen Account, glaub eher nit.
Kauft sich der gebannte nen neuen Account, nein?
Kauft sich der andere Zockkumpel nen neuen Account, nein?

Denke die haben lieber einen Zahlenden als 2 nicht zahlende spieler, solange man es nicht übertreibt.
Und evtl besteht die Hoffnung das der andere durch das sharen auch anfängt, weils so toll ist und se zusammen questen wollen.


----------



## Leviathan666 (14. April 2010)

Wenn ihr euch schon den Account teilt macht es nicht so offensichtlich. 
Bann kann passieren, liegt im Ermessen des GMs (ob er z.b. Lust hat die IP-Adressen zu kontrollieren). 

Und wenn es passiert -> selbst Schuld.



evergrace schrieb:


> blizzard macht genau gar nichts ^^
> ausserdem ists ne frechheit solche richtlinien überhaupt zu machen, den schliesslich habe ich selbst das spiel gekauft und möchte dann auch damit machen was ich will ^^
> nur geld geil



Jeder muss sich an Spielregeln halten. Du hast die Richtlinien doch sogar akzeptierst, sonst könntest du dich garnicht einloggen.
Schleppst du auch deine 30 köpfige Meute an wenn es Buffet "soviel man essen kann" für 13EUR gibt?
Geiz ist auch ne Gier nach Geld.


----------



## wowoo (14. April 2010)

Talhea schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ein Vater und sein minderjähriger Sohn spielen, müssen lt AGB zwei Accounts erstellt werden.



Falsch.. Ein Vater darf mit seinem minderjährigen Sohn auf EINEM Account spielen!

Besser nen GM fragen als irgendwie versuchen ne Antwort aus diesen ewig langen Texten zu finden..


----------



## Topfkopf (14. April 2010)

TE, mach dir keine Sorge, selbst wenn der Kerl es schafft in diesem Jahrhundert noch einen GM ans Rohr zu kriegen, passiert nix. Denn wenn du als Kumpel mit dem Acc ein wenig spielst, besteht die möglichkeit das du auf den Geschmack kommst und dir einen eigenen Acc machst. Dann wärst du ein neue Kunde, und Blizz mag Kunden (auch wenn sie sich manchmal wenig kundenfreundlich verhalten). Was allerhöchstens passieren kann ist ne Verwarnung mit dem Hinweis auf die "Wirb einen Freund" aktion.

An die die hier mit Zitaten der AGB um sich werfen: Das vergesst mal ganz schnell, BLizz tut so gut wie nie was gegen Leute die gegen die Regeln verstoßen. Botter werden nicht gebannt, Goldkäufe werden toleriert, Sogar betrüger werden meist nciht verfolgt. Das sind alles zahlende Kunden. BLizz ist es scheiß egal ob euch jemand abzieht, solange ihr weiter Geld bezahlt. Und mal ganz ehrlich, welche von den FLachpfeifen die hier einen "Alles scheiße ich hör auf" Thread eröffnet haben sind wirklich gegangen? 95% nerven spätestens eine Woche später rum wie scheiße alles ist. Also nehmt eure tollen AGB´s, steckt sie in den virtuellen mixer und haltet den Knopf solang gedrückt bis nichts mehr übrig ist. Die dinger sind so gut wie nix wert.


----------



## Prothe (14. April 2010)

"bin nurn kumpel" ist sowieso in ordnung, da du ja damit anzeigst, dass du ein zb kohlekumpel bist und unter tage arbeitest.


----------



## Obsurd (14. April 2010)

mach dir keine Sorgen, es gibt Spieler die wollen dir einfach angst einjagen


----------



## Gacet (14. April 2010)

Da täuschen sich aber viele...

Es ist Accountsharing.
Sie werden diesen Account oder diese Accounts nachprüfen. 
Wenn irgendwas auf Acc-Sharing hindeutet, gibts einen 3 Stunden-Ban.
Wenn dieser Account öfters aufgefallen ist, natürlich länger bis zum permanten Ban.

Unfassbar, aber wahr.

Manchmal machen sie Ausnahme und verwarnen nur.


----------



## amdosh (14. April 2010)

wowoo schrieb:


> Falsch.. Ein Vater darf mit seinem minderjährigen Sohn auf EINEM Account spielen!
> 
> Besser nen GM fragen als irgendwie versuchen ne Antwort aus diesen ewig langen Texten zu finden..



Auch hier gilt es doch etwas anders:


> *Klarstellung bezüglich "Account sharing"*
> 
> Ihr dürft niemals und unter keinen Umständen einer anderen Person Zugang zu eurem Account gewähren. Hierbei ist es vollkommen irrelevant, ob es sich um ein Familienmitglied handelt oder ihr, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, überhaupt nicht mehr spielen könnt.
> Bedenkt bitte, dass dies auch gilt, wenn ihr einen Account für einen Minderjährigen erstellt habt. In diesem Fall darf nur der Minderjährige auf dem Account spielen.
> ...


Auch hier gilt es, dass jemand anderes auch wieder Schaden auf den Account anrichten kann. Der Vater kann ja auch das Kind ausrauben (Elterliche Strafmassnahmen...) oder etwas verändern kann, dass das Kind ein GM Ticket schreibt um es wieder ändern zu lassen vom GM.
Auch muss/sollte der Account dann zum 18 Geburtstag über den Rechnungssupport umgeschrieben werden, auf das die Angaben stimmen. Nur mit den nötigen (teils amtlichen) Unterlagen wird dies gemacht, hauptsächlich bei der Volljährigkeit und Amtlichen Namensänderungen wie Heirat.

Zusatzinfos:


> F: Meine Familie spielt World of Warcraft zusammen. Sollten wir einen einzigen Battle.net-Account für all unsere World of Warcraft-Accounts erstellen? A: Nein. Eine Teilung des Zugriffs auf einen World of Warcraft-Account mit anderen Personen, außer durch die Eltern oder Erziehungsberechtigten bei minderjährigen Personen, stellt eine Verletzung der Nutzungsbestimmungen von World of Warcraft dar. Es sollten daher getrennte Battle.net-Accounts für jeden World of Warcraft-Account innerhalb der Familie erstellt werden. Zusätzlich werden zukünftige Funktionen es sinnvoll machen, dass der benutzte Battle.net-Account der eigenen Identität entspricht. Die Erstellung eigener Battle.net-Accounts für alle Familienmitglieder wird sicherstellen, dass jeder Einzelne die Vorteile der neuen Funktionen der Battle.net-Accounts nutzen kann, sobald diese eingeführt wurden.


http://eu.battle.net/faq/index.html


----------



## Orgoron (14. April 2010)

Alter ihr mit euren Paragrafen die meisten dienen nur dazu Blizz selbst zu schützen.

Auch die sache mit dem Accountsharing dient nur dazu um Missbrauch vorzubeugen (Powerleveldienste ,Kumpel der seinem Freund mal eben weil der ihm die Freundin ausgespannt hat den Account zerlegt, Ebayverkauf eines Accounts schief gegeangen ach ne das war ja nurn Kumpel der mal gezockt hat usw usw.)

Wenn wirklich ein freund mal kurz an deinem Rechner sitzt oder auch mal ne Runde deinen Char spielt und ihr euch nicht dauernd gleichzeitig einloggt wird ein schwer Kiddi gestresster GM (man ich hab gestern meine frostmarke nicht bekommen) über sowas nur müde lächeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (14. April 2010)

Es ist alles erlaubt, solange man sich nicht erwischen läst.

Wenn man rumposaunt, das man den Account mit Jemandem teilt, selber schuld wenn es einen Bann gibt. Zum Testen gibt es die Demo/Test Versionen.


----------



## gladiola (14. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Sag ihm einfach, dass es nen Witz war, beleidige seine Mutter und (was man heute nicht so gern macht): Pass in der Schule auf.





-kicher- you made my day.....dankö


----------



## Yveri1985 (14. April 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Es ist alles erlaubt, solange man sich nicht erwischen läst.
> 
> Wenn man rumposaunt, das man den Account mit Jemandem teilt, selber schuld wenn es einen Bann gibt. Zum Testen gibt es die Demo/Test Versionen.



aber ganz ehrlich , wenn du vllt innerhalb von 1 oder 2 stunden test auf stufe ~10 bist , gibts bis dato nichts wirkliches was dich dazu bringt "wow , ich muss mir world of warcraft" kaufn...
ausserdem werden in solchen faellen die ip-logs geprueft , sollte der account sich immer auf der gleichen ip einloggen , wirst du vllt ermahnt und das wars dann abba auch schon


----------



## gladiola (14. April 2010)

Prothe schrieb:


> "bin nurn kumpel" ist sowieso in ordnung, da du ja damit anzeigst, dass du ein zb kohlekumpel bist und unter tage arbeitest.





der ist guuuut.....lach mich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (14. April 2010)

M0gi schrieb:


> _Hallo zusammen habe nur ne kurze fixe frage und zwar folgende situation_
> _
> _
> _Kumpel ist mit meinem WoW Char Online hat seine DND Nachricht drinne in Nurn Kumpel_
> ...



ja, wenn man jung ist, glaubt man noch an vieles.
Ich habe übrigens in meiner DND drin stehen: "Bin der Weihnachtsmann" und werde deswegen auch immer gebannt.
Grund des GM: Es gibt nur einen Weihnachtsmann!


----------



## insertrndnamehere (14. April 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> P.S.: Deinem Deutschlehrer würde ich nichtmehr "vertauren"...
> 
> Na zumindest konntest du noch das Wort "Text" gross schreiben, den Rest hast du dann leider ohne Satzzeichen u.s.w. alla Pisastudie runtergegeigt!
> Die Jugend ist unsere Zukunft.... Gute Nacht Deutschland!









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Segojan (14. April 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> werden in solchen faellen die ip-logs geprueft



Welchen Zweck sollte das haben?

Die IP Adresse wird mir von meinem Provider zugeteilt, so lange ich meine Internet Verbindung aktiv habe. Wenn ich mich über einen anderen Provider anmelde, verwendet mein WoW Client eine andere Adresse. Trotzdem bin ich immer noch ich und damit der rechtmäßige Inhaber des Accounts.

(Im übrigen kann sich meine Adresse sogar ändern, wenn ich über den gleichen Provider und den gleichen Anschluss online bin.)


----------



## Technocrat (14. April 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt, ich möchte so sein wie Hans, dann bekomme ich nämlich einen Job. Mit dem Deutsch der meisten hier wird das nichts.


----------



## Edanos (14. April 2010)

Account-Sharing ist laut den Nutzungsbestimmungen von Blizzard untersagt und kann zur Account-Sperrung führen. Dies gilt streng genommen sogar, wenn du einen guten Freund das Spiel mit deinem Account antesten lässt. Ebenso haftest du als Account-Inhaber auch für alle Dinge, die andere Spieler mit deinem WoW-Account anstellen!


----------



## normansky (14. April 2010)

insertrndnamehere schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mehr als sinnlos uralte Bilder posten kannst anscheinend auch nicht!
Mach dich doch nicht lächerlicher als du eh schon bist!

Hans hat Arbeit....


----------



## normansky (14. April 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> TE, mach dir keine Sorge, selbst wenn der Kerl es schafft in diesem Jahrhundert noch einen GM ans Rohr zu kriegen, passiert nix. Denn wenn du als Kumpel mit dem Acc ein wenig spielst, besteht die möglichkeit das du auf den Geschmack kommst und dir einen eigenen Acc machst. Dann wärst du ein neue Kunde, und Blizz mag Kunden (auch wenn sie sich manchmal wenig kundenfreundlich verhalten). Was allerhöchstens passieren kann ist ne Verwarnung mit dem Hinweis auf die "Wirb einen Freund" aktion.
> 
> An die die hier mit Zitaten der AGB um sich werfen: Das vergesst mal ganz schnell, BLizz tut so gut wie nie was gegen Leute die gegen die Regeln verstoßen. Botter werden nicht gebannt, Goldkäufe werden toleriert, Sogar betrüger werden meist nciht verfolgt. Das sind alles zahlende Kunden. BLizz ist es scheiß egal ob euch jemand abzieht, solange ihr weiter Geld bezahlt. Und mal ganz ehrlich, welche von den FLachpfeifen die hier einen "Alles scheiße ich hör auf" Thread eröffnet haben sind wirklich gegangen? 95% nerven spätestens eine Woche später rum wie scheiße alles ist. Also nehmt eure tollen AGB´s, steckt sie in den virtuellen mixer und haltet den Knopf solang gedrückt bis nichts mehr übrig ist. Die dinger sind so gut wie nix wert.


Wieder so ein haltloser Käse!
Zum Testen gibt es die Probeaccounts und niemand glaubt so einen Schwachsinn wie du ihn gerade erzählst!

Accountsharing wird durch die IP´s festgestellt, da kannst du labern was du willst, dann ist die Sperre drinn!


----------



## Moktheshock (14. April 2010)

Also wir hatten in der Gilde den fall das Spieler A gehackt wurde(ja ja verdient hat ers xD) und zu Spieler B ging und über dessen Acc einen Gm anschrieb. Spieler A hat sein Acc wieder Spieler B wurde gebannt^^


----------



## Segojan (14. April 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Accountsharing wird durch die IP´s festgestellt, da kannst du labern was du willst, dann ist die Sperre drinn!



Kann nicht sein. Manchmal fahre ich mit dem Laptop zum Kumpel und spiele dort. Dann hab ich logischerweise eine andere IP Adresse. Oder wenn ich auf Reisen und im Hotel bin. 

Im übrigen "laber" ich nicht, sondern schreibe.


----------



## Topfkopf (14. April 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Wieder so ein haltloser Käse!
> Zum Testen gibt es die Probeaccounts und niemand glaubt so einen Schwachsinn wie du ihn gerade erzählst!
> 
> Accountsharing wird durch die IP´s festgestellt, da kannst du labern was du willst, dann ist die Sperre drinn!



glaubst du? Dann darf ich also im Urlaub nicht spielen? Dann darf ich nicht mit dem Laptop im Park sitzen und per Web&Walkstick zocken? Dann darf ich nciht bei Kumpels auf deren PC´s auf meinen Acc einloggen? Dann darf ich nciht in der Schule zocken (sofern das das erlaubt sein sollte)? Dann darf ich auch nicht im Inetcafe spielen? Denn überall dort hab ich ne andere IP, oh wunder. Wer erzählt hier schwachsinn? Die IP sagt gar ncihts darüber aus wer den Acc spielt, ich darf von überall auf der Welt auf meinen Acc einloggen, da kannste IP´s checken soviel zu willst, das sagt dir nicht ob ich, Elvis oder E.T. meinen Acc benutzt.


----------



## Rolandos (14. April 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> aber ganz ehrlich , wenn du vllt innerhalb von 1 oder 2 stunden test auf stufe ~10 bist , gibts bis dato nichts wirkliches was dich dazu bringt "wow , ich muss mir world of warcraft" kaufn...
> ausserdem werden in solchen faellen die ip-logs geprueft , sollte der account sich immer auf der gleichen ip einloggen , wirst du vllt ermahnt und das wars dann abba auch schon



Mit der Letzten Test/Demoversion konnte ich 14 Tage spielen nichts von 1 oder zwei Stunden.


> Wieder so ein haltloser Käse!
> Zum Testen gibt es die Probeaccounts und niemand glaubt so einen Schwachsinn wie du ihn gerade erzählst!
> 
> Accountsharing wird durch die IP´s festgestellt, da kannst du labern was du willst, dann ist die Sperre drinn!



Quatsch mit saurer Soße.

Die IP wird mitgeloggt, wenn interessierts. Daran kann niemand erkennen ob Accountsharing betrieben wird oder nicht, da die meisten eine variable IP haben. Anhand der IP dann den Nutzer raus zu finden, geht auch nicht, denn den muss man beim Provider erfragen, den sie aber nur gegen Gerichtsbschluß bei einer Straftat bekannt geben dürfen.
 Ausser wenn die Adressen plötzlich aus China kommt, dann kann man aber von einem Hack ausgehen.
Blizzart verbietet zwar das teilen eines Accouts, und sie können es nur vermuten das es geschiet, aber nicht beweisen. Selbst wenn es auf einem anderen PC gespielt wird, ist das kein Beweis für Accountsharing. Ich Selbst habe ich ein Jahr mit Jemandem einen Account gespielt aber nur von einem PC so das wir uns nicht ins Gehege kamen. Keiner hat es gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir wahren allerdings in verschiedenen Gilden. Wir haben uns auch mal bei Raids vertreten, TS OK aber ohne Micro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es sei denn, die Tüffel die sich das Spiel teilen, verplappern sich im Spiel, das war gestern mein Kumpel der Geninjat hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Klar selber schuld wenn es einen Bann gibt.


----------



## Orgoron (14. April 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Wieder so ein haltloser Käse!
> Zum Testen gibt es die Probeaccounts und niemand glaubt so einen Schwachsinn wie du ihn gerade erzählst!
> 
> Accountsharing wird durch die IP´s festgestellt, da kannst du labern was du willst, dann ist die Sperre drinn!



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ........

Im Moment ist durch die aktuelle Rechtsprechung noch nicht mal die verfolgung schwerer Straftaten anhand der IP möglich, ausserdem bekommt man bei jedem einloggen meist eine neue IP.

Man könnte höchstens festellen das die IP aus dem IP Pool eines anderen Providers stammt in den AGB steht aber glaub ich nicht das man immer über den selben Provider einloggen muss.

Das einzige was auffällt ist wenn sich mehrere IP´s gleichzeitig in den selben Account einloggen wollen aber auch hier wird Blizz wenn das öfter vorkommt den Account nur zeitweise sperren und die Eigentumsverhältnisse klären.


----------



## Petu (14. April 2010)

Seit wann beweist man Accountsharing mit einer DND-Nachricht?

Wenn ich /dnd Hi, ich bin Osama Bin Laden.... schreibe, heisst das auch GARNICHTS.


----------



## Leviathan666 (14. April 2010)

Petu schrieb:


> Seit wann beweist man Accountsharing mit einer DND-Nachricht?
> 
> Wenn ich /dnd Hi, ich bin Osama Bin Laden.... schreibe, heisst das auch GARNICHTS.



Nö, würdest aber wegen so einer DND-Nachricht nen Ban bekommen damit sich dein Hirn wieder regenerieren kann.


----------



## Mungamau (14. April 2010)

*JA, du wirst gebannt!*


----------



## Topfkopf (14. April 2010)

Lieber TE, ich werde jetzt nochmal kurz aufzählen warum du vermutlich nicht gebannt wirst, und das ganze ohne auf die paragrafenreiter hier einzugehen:

1. So wie du ihn darstellt scheint der Böse bube der dich bannen lassen will einer von diesen achso tollen Ganster zu sein die andere wegen jedem Müll anscheißen (aber wenn sie selber mist machen und werden verpetzt sind se am heulen, nur so nebenbei bemerkt), allerdings wird dieser wenn er so einer ist schnell die Lust verlieren.

2. Zum bannen müsste er einen GM sprechen, und heutzutage gewinnt man eher im Lotto als das man einen GM zu sprechen bekommt. 

3. Müsste er seinen "Beweis" dem GM zusenden, selbst wenn er das Bild unter seinen Luschenpornos findet müsste er das dem GM schicken, und ich weiß aus erfahrung das viele WoWspieler zwar so imbaroxxorgeilomatikotolle Fachbegriffe verwenden, aber zu blöde sind ein Bild an ne Mail anzuhängen. 

4. Was soll shcon passieren? Selbst wenn du Pech hast und der Kerl verliert weder die Lust am petzen, schafft es widererwarten doch nen GM zu sprechen und schafft es dann sogar noch das bild zusenden, ein normaler GM (zumindest die die ich kennen lernen durfte) schmunzelt darüber, tätschelt dem Typen den Kopf, flüstert dir kurz ne verwarnung zu und das wars. Im schlimmsten Fall wirst du an einen sehr übellaunigen GM verpetzt, der grade von seiner Freundin verlassen wurde, bei der letzten Beförderung übersprungen wurde und zu allem übel nicht duschen konnte und jetzt extremes Hodenjucken hat. Dann könntest du einen 3stundenban kassieren, und das wars auch schon. 

Wenn euch einer drauf anspricht, seid ehrlich, sagt was ihr bösen Jungs getan habt, das kommt imer super an, und dann macht still weiter und schreibt nicht inne dndmessage was ihr grade wieder regelverletzendes tut.


----------



## Grushdak (14. April 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ........


Hmm und Du meinst, die Ahnung zu haben?
Es gibt mehrere IPs - darunter ein feste unveränderbare IP - fakt.
So kann man in jedem Fall zuordnen, von welchem PC was kommt.

Aber bleibe mal schön in Deinem Glauben. 

PP


----------



## Jingko (14. April 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hmm und Du meinst, die Ahnung zu haben?
> Es gibt mehrere IPs - darunter ein feste unveränderbare IP - fakt.
> So kann man in jedem Fall zuordnen, von welchem PC was kommt.
> 
> ...



Ahja....die einzige "feste IP" die ein PC normalerweise hat, ist die im Heimnetzwerk (Standleitungen welcher Art auch immer, ausgenommen). Diese bringt aber rein gar nichts, selbst wenn diese weitergegeben wird. Ansonsten hat man eine, sich täglich ändernde "externe" IP Adresse, die man allerdings sehr wohl nachverfolgen kann..allerdings braucht man dafür einen richterlichen Beschluss (z.b. bei Filesharing oder sonstigen Vergehen), wegen sowas lächerlichem wie "Accountsharing" wird sowas garantiert nicht rausgegeben.

Zurück zum Thema: Klar hat Blizzar theoretisch die Möglichkeit, wegen Accountsharings einen Account zu bannen. Das sowas anhand einer DND-Nachricht passiert, halt ich doch für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Auch unterschiedliche IP Adressen sind absolut kein Grund. Ich habe teilweise über 2 Anschlüsse unterschiedlicher Provider und in verschiedenen Städten gespielt. Mein Account, kein Accountsharing. Mit welcher Begründung sollte da gebannt werden? Sorry, aber das ist doch nur Panikmache.


----------



## Vicell (14. April 2010)

Ich geh fix aufs Klo, ein Kumpel spielt solang aus Jux bissl weiter und hoppelt etwas durch die Gegend.
Damit keine Verwirrung entsteht schreibt er bei DND " Kumpel hier!"
Der GM der dafür bannt, ist danach seinen Job los.
Das sind 13&#8364; im Monat weniger für Blizz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Topfkopf schrieb:


> Lieber TE, ich werde jetzt nochmal kurz aufzählen warum du vermutlich nicht gebannt wirst, und das ganze ohne auf die paragrafenreiter hier einzugehen:
> 
> 1. So wie du ihn darstellt scheint der Böse bube der dich bannen lassen will einer von diesen achso tollen Ganster zu sein die andere wegen jedem Müll anscheißen (aber wenn sie selber mist machen und werden verpetzt sind se am heulen, nur so nebenbei bemerkt), allerdings wird dieser wenn er so einer ist schnell die Lust verlieren.
> 
> ...




Dabei kommt dann optimaler weise noch raus, das er selbst <18 ist, aber der Accoun auf ihm läuft, hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (14. April 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Sowie mehrere Leute im Wchsel mit einem Account spielen, ist dies an der IP sichtbar und dafür gibt es (wenn es gemeldet oder erkannt wird) deffinitiv einen Bann!
> 
> Möcht mal wissen wie du daraus ableitest, dass man den Account teilen darf! Das ist nur ein Hinweis, der garantiert nicht die AGB überschreibt!
> 
> ...


Aus dem ' Wchsel ' kann ich ' Wechsel ' ableiten


definitiv mit einem 'f'

Permaban(n)

große

meiner Entsinnung heisst es auch à la 




Toll als Jugendlicher "Erwachsene" zu berichtigen...




Tut mir Leid für das off topic, aber naja...


----------



## Topfkopf (15. April 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hmm und Du meinst, die Ahnung zu haben?
> Es gibt mehrere IPs - darunter ein feste unveränderbare IP - fakt.
> So kann man in jedem Fall zuordnen, von welchem PC was kommt.
> 
> ...



Jedesmal wenn ich meinen WLanrouter ausmache und wieder anschalte, hab ich ne neue IP. Das spielchen kannst du gerne unter www.wieistmeineip.de ausprobieren, oder mit diversen Firefox apps die die IP anzeigen. 

Hinzukommt, das es scheiß egal ist wo mein signal her kommt, von zuhause in deutschland, aus nem Inetcafe in Puerto Rico oder vom Hotspot eines Bordells in Thailand, niemand kann beweisen das nicht ich selber gespielt habe (mit ausnahme des Typen der für mich gespielt hätte). In sofern kann Blizz seine IPlogs nehmen und sich damit die GMlounge tapezieren. Diese Logs sind allerhöchsten dazu gut um Botter zu bannen, und selbst wenn man das tut gehen die halt übern Proxy rein. 



Vicell schrieb:


> Ich geh fix aufs Klo, ein Kumpel spielt solang aus Jux bissl weiter und hoppelt etwas durch die Gegend.
> Damit keine Verwirrung entsteht schreibt er bei DND " Kumpel hier!"
> Der GM der dafür bannt, ist danach seinen Job los.
> Das sind 13€ im Monat weniger für Blizz.
> ...



Genau, endlich hats mal wer kapiert^^ Solange es um geld geht wird keiner gebannt, es sei denn seine aktion könnte dafür sorgen das jemand anders aufhört und seine Kumpels mitzieht.


----------



## Petu (15. April 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Nö, würdest aber wegen so einer DND-Nachricht nen Ban bekommen damit sich dein Hirn wieder regenerieren kann.



Mehr fällt Dir dazu nicht ein?

Bischen Brainlag, hm ?

Bekomme ich auch einen Ban wenn ich "/dnd Leviantanski ist homosexuell" schreibe ?

*zitter*


----------



## normansky (15. April 2010)

Mal kurz als Erläuterung in Bezug auf die IP:

Wenn du jetzt meine IP verfolgst, wird dir die nächstgrößte Stadt angezeigt, oder eben genau die Stadt aus der ich gerade komme!
Wenn ich den Router neu starte, und wieder eine neue IP zugeteilt bekomme, kannst du dennoch anhand dieser IP feststellen von welcher Stadt aus ich online bin!
Da spielt es keine Rolle ob ich mit meinem Laptop gerade Gemüse ernte oder mir im Park die Sonne auf den Sack strahlen lasse!

Und genau das können die GM´s auch, da brauch ich keine feste IP, da brauch ich keinen richterlichen Beschluss, dass kann man einfach so festellen!
Den richterlichen Beschluss braucht man lediglich, wenn man den Nutzer dieser IP ermitteln will! Hier scheinen einige User doch einiges zu verwechseln und dennoch für richtig zu halten!


----------



## normansky (15. April 2010)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Aus dem ' Wchsel ' kann ich ' Wechsel ' ableiten
> 
> 
> definitiv mit einem 'f'
> ...



Warst du beim Verfassen dieses Postings besoffen oder was willst du von mir?


----------



## Topfkopf (15. April 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Mal kurz als Erläuterung in Bezug auf die IP:
> 
> Wenn du jetzt meine IP verfolgst, wird dir die nächstgrößte Stadt angezeigt, oder eben genau die Stadt aus der ich gerade komme!
> Wenn ich den Router neu starte, und wieder eine neue IP zugeteilt bekomme, kannst du dennoch anhand dieser IP feststellen von welcher Stadt aus ich online bin!
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dULvpsPcsvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ok, nochmal ganz langsam:

Ich (Person die dieses Postig verfasst) darf (dürfen/es ist mir erlaubt) mit meinem Laptop (kleiner, handlicher Computer der Person die dieses Posting verfasst) überall (an jeder stelle) auf dieser verdammten Erde (Planet bewohnt von geistig minderbemittelten Primaten die sich für intelligent halten) ins Internet (großes Netzwerk aus millionen Computern, oder auch Bill Gates private Pornosammlung) und von wo-auch-immer (andere beschreibung für überall) auf meinen WoWaccount (WoW=Rauschmittel für Leute die sich keine echten Drogen leisten können) zugreifen (oft in verbindung mit Frauen erwähnt= Auf Brüste zugreifen). Aus New York (Stadt in Amerika), Paris (Stadt in Frankreich), München (Stadt am Arsch der Welt), Berlin (stadt in Deutschland), sogar vom Himalaya (großes Gebirge mit viel schnee), und es geht die GM´s (unterbezahlte Mitarbeiter von Blizzard) nichts an. niemand (gegenteil von jemand) hat mir (Person die dieses Posting verfasst) vorzuschreiben (befehlen) von wo (Standort) aus ich auf meinen verfluchten, stinkenden WoWaccount (andere beschreibung für Rauschmittel WoW, nur mit mehr flüchen) zugreifen (erinnerung an Brüste) darf.


(Kein Bock mehr die erklärung dahinter zu schreiben, ich hoffe das du genug intelligenz besitzt um den Rest auch so zu verstehen)

Es bringt Blizzard nichts zu wissen das ich mich 5 Jahre lang von Hamburg aus einlogge, und dann plötzlich aus Tokio. Wenn ich Ürlaub in Tokio machen möchte, und mich von dort aus einlogge um ein wneig WoW zu zocken weil ich festgestellt habe das Tokio so häßlich ist das Sight Seeing nicht lohnt, dann hat Blizzard Pech gehabt. Denn niemand kann feststellen ob ich, mein Bruder, mein bester Freund oder der uneheliche Sohn von Osama Bin Laden und Xena grade am Rechner sitzt und spielt. Verstehst du jetzt was man dir sagen will? Anhand der IP logs kannst du nur sagen von wo man gespielt hat, aber nicht *wer*. Das weißt du ja bereits, allerdings scheinst du nicht zu wissen das wir in einer Welt leben in der man innerhalb von wenigen stunden um die Welt jetten kann. Ich kann also am selben Tag von hamburg, Berlin, Köln und New york aus einloggen. Das heißt nicht das nicht ich gespielt habe, vielleicht habe ich ja von jedem Flughafen aus kurz eingeloggt um die Post zu prüfen? Solange niemand das gegenteil beweisen kann kann Blizzard mir nichts.


----------



## Segojan (15. April 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Mal kurz als Erläuterung in Bezug auf die IP:



Wenn sich mein PC/Laptop/Wasauchimmer aber in einem größeren "privaten" Netzwerk (auch "Intranet" benannt) befindet, das sich über das ganze Land (oder gar noch weiter) erstreckt, wäre es untypisch, dass dieses Netzwerk an jedem Standort einen separaten Übergang zum Internet hat. Da WHOIS und Blizz und wer auch immer aber nur die Adresse des Übergabepunktes sieht, kann das natürlich eine sein, die 100 oder 1000 oder mehr Kilometer von meinem wirklichen Standort entfernt zu sein scheint.


----------



## normansky (15. April 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Ok, nochmal ganz langsam:
> 
> Ich (Person die dieses Postig verfasst) darf (dürfen/es ist mir erlaubt) mit meinem Laptop (kleiner, handlicher Computer der Person die dieses Posting verfasst) überall (an jeder stelle) auf dieser verdammten Erde (Planet bewohnt von geistig minderbemittelten Primaten die sich für intelligent halten) ins Internet (großes Netzwerk aus millionen Computern, oder auch Bill Gates private Pornosammlung) und von wo-auch-immer (andere beschreibung für überall) auf meinen WoWaccount (WoW=Rauschmittel für Leute die sich keine echten Drogen leisten können) zugreifen (oft in verbindung mit Frauen erwähnt= Auf Brüste zugreifen). Aus New York (Stadt in Amerika), Paris (Stadt in Frankreich), München (Stadt am Arsch der Welt), Berlin (stadt in Deutschland), sogar vom Himalaya (großes Gebirge mit viel schnee), und es geht die GM´s (unterbezahlte Mitarbeiter von Blizzard) nichts an. niemand (gegenteil von jemand) hat mir (Person die dieses Posting verfasst) vorzuschreiben (befehlen) von wo (Standort) aus ich auf meinen verfluchten, stinkenden WoWaccount (andere beschreibung für Rauschmittel WoW, nur mit mehr flüchen) zugreifen (erinnerung an Brüste) darf.
> 
> ...




Ich bin ja wirklich fast schon beeindruckt... ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, das du dann in Erklährungsnot bist und das dein Account vorerst gesperrt wird!

So ein Theater, nur weil einer die AGB nicht kapiert... 

Hab mal dein tolles Video mit dem Edit rausgelöscht, dir würde ich empfehlen sich dies noch mal ganz genau anzuschauen! Du kleine Labertasche....


----------



## Pristus (15. April 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Klar geht es Blizzard nichts an von wo aus DU gerade WOW zockst. Aber wenn innerhalb einer Stunde z.b. jemand sich aus München und dann nochmal aus Berlin z.b. einloggt dann weiss Blizz ganz genau, dass DU das nicht gewesen sein kannst. Da hast du entweder deine Daten weiter gegeben oder du wurdest gehackt.  Account Sharing ist nicht erlaubt, ergo du bekommst ne Verwarnung oder Bann (je nachdem wie du dich in der Vergangenheit verhalten hast).


----------



## normansky (15. April 2010)

Pristus schrieb:


> Klar geht es Blizzard nichts an von wo aus DU gerade WOW zockst. Aber wenn innerhalb einer Stunde z.b. jemand sich aus München und dann nochmal aus Berlin z.b. einloggt dann weiss Blizz ganz genau, dass DU das nicht gewesen sein kannst. Da hast du entweder deine Daten weiter gegeben oder du wurdest gehackt.  Account Sharing ist nicht erlaubt, ergo du bekommst ne Verwarnung oder Bann (je nachdem wie du dich in der Vergangenheit verhalten hast).


Genau so sieht es aus, und so handhabt Blizz das auch!
Die IP´s werden geloggt und dann automatisch verglichen!


----------



## Avenenera (15. April 2010)

Tja und IP loggen ist nicht verboten. Nur darf dein Anbieten nicht deine persönlichen Daten wie Kundenname, Adresse usw. nicht weitergeben.

Ist zumindest in Österreich so, ka wie die rechtliche Lage in Deutschland aussieht.


----------



## Cybereule (15. April 2010)

Nein, besoffen bin ich nicht, nur wer über Rechtschreibung meckert, sollte selber Fehler vermeiden und dann nicht noch eine bescheuerte Verallgemeinerung raushauen...




Aber das wird dich wohl sowieso nicht erreichen...


----------



## normansky (15. April 2010)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Nein, besoffen bin ich nicht, nur wer über Rechtschreibung meckert, sollte selber Fehler vermeiden und dann nicht noch eine bescheuerte Verallgemeinerung raushauen...
> 
> Aber das wird dich wohl sowieso nicht erreichen...



_*Moment mal, wenn du mich hier so angehst, werden wir das mal näher betrachten:
*_


Cybereule schrieb:


> Aus dem ' Wchsel ' kann ich ' Wechsel ' ableiten


Bist ja ein schlauer Bub und konntest erkennen dass ich dort beim Schreiben einen Buchstaben vergass, b.z.w. das er nicht den Weg von der Taste zum Rechner fand! Machst mich ja richtig stolz!



Cybereule schrieb:


> definitiv mit einem 'f'


FALSCH! http://de.wiktionary.../wiki/definitiv



Cybereule schrieb:


> Permaban(n)


FALSCH! http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bann



Cybereule schrieb:


> große


FALSCH! Man kann es sowohl mit "ß" als auch mit doppel "ss" schreiben!



Cybereule schrieb:


> meiner Entsinnung heisst es auch à la


Darüber kann man sich streiten, aber nur wenn man den Kochsendungen ebenfalls vorwerfen will, das sie falsch schreiben und daher die französischen Sonderzeichen nicht übernehmen!



Cybereule schrieb:


> toll als Jugendlicher "Erwachsene" zu berichtigen...


Wovon träumst du sonst noch?


----------



## Cybereule (16. April 2010)

Vllt hat bei ihm auch ein Buchstabe den Weg nicht gefunden?

Du hast deffinitiv geschrieben und ich meinte, das man definitiv mit einem f schreibt und nicht mit Doppel-FF...

Ich wollte eher auf das PermAbann hinweisen als auf die Schreibweisse von Bann 

Wenn du in der Schweiz wohnst kann man es mit ss schreiben, aber in Deutschland ist es groß mit ß




... 

MfG



Und bevor das ausartet, will ich nochmal klarstellen das jeder Fehler macht, und wenn man sich schon beschwert, sollte man jene gefälligst selber richtig machen... das Thema ist für mich gegessen da wir uns wohl missverstehen!

Ich wollte  n u r  sagen, dass ich deine Verallgemeinerung beschissen find 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn du nochmal was dazu sagen sollst, nimm nochmal Stellungnahme zu deiner Verallgemeinerung wenn du dich noch weiter streiten magst...


----------



## Orgoron (16. April 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Genau so sieht es aus, und so handhabt Blizz das auch!
> Die IP´s werden geloggt und dann automatisch verglichen!



Junge gib doch einfach zu das du null Plan von Netzwerken IP,s und so weiter hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP-Adresse#Dynamische_Adressierung

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP-Adresse#Rechtliche_Einordnung_in_Deutschland

Nochmal zum mitmeisseln die wenigsten Leute in Deutschland haben eine feste IP Adresse und auf grund der aktuellen Rechtslage ist es unmöglich die IP Adresse zeitlich mit einem Benutzer zusammenzubringen.

Der einzige der das kann ist der Internetprovider und wegen so ner Lapalilie müssen die jetzt kein Daten mehr rausrücken


----------



## Shavana (16. April 2010)

es muss doch nicht gleich auch zwangsläufig heissen, dass man die accountdaten dem kumpel auch gegeben hat... wenn ich zb bei bekannten bin, dann wollten deren KInder auch schonmal mit meinem Char erze farmen gehen oder pvp machen...ich hab mich eingeloggt und habe dann die Kinder rangelassen, ich war in der nähe und konnte zumindest schauen, dass die keine scheisse bauen^^ aber das hat doch nix mit accountsharing zu tun, denn ich habe die daten ja net weiter gegeben.


----------



## evergrace (16. April 2010)

also wegen so ner dnd message kann da e nix passieren..
und wegen ip habs scho recht denen gehts nix an, aber wenn echt mal einer aus tokio einloggt in deinen account und du vor 2 min aus deutschland eingeloggt warst, könnens das halt sehr wohl nachweisen.
Nur intressierts blizz e nicht!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Segojan (16. April 2010)

Pristus schrieb:


> Aber wenn innerhalb einer Stunde z.b. jemand sich aus München und dann nochmal aus Berlin z.b. einloggt



Dann bin ich vielleicht grad von McDonalds zu Burger King gewechselt, und deren interne Netzwerke verbinden in verschiedenen Standorten ins Internet.

So eine Kette installiert doch nicht in jeder Stadt einen Gateway, der ja aus Gründen der rechtlichen Absicherung wunder was alles protokollieren muss.


----------



## steven9797 (16. April 2010)

Ich glaube nicht das das ein banngrund ist wenn ein kupel bei mir zu besuch ist und er will mal etwas wow auf meinem char  zocken schreib ich das auch in dnd nachricht rein
also banngrund ist das glaub ich nicht


----------



## steven9797 (16. April 2010)

Ich glaube nicht das das ein banngrund ist wenn ein kupel bei mir zu besuch ist und er will mal etwas wow auf meinem char  zocken schreib ich das auch in dnd nachricht rein
also banngrund ist das glaub ich nicht


----------



## WackoJacko (16. April 2010)

Âlso das is ganz schön dreist von demjenigen ders gemeldet hat nur weil er kein Duell bekommen hat .....


Entweder hatte er nie Aufmerksamkeit oder seine Eltern lieben ihn nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da muss einem verdammt langweilig sein wenn man wegen sowas banalem ein Ticket schreibt.

Ich als GM würde im Sinne des "Angeklagten" handeln. Und wie will der nen Screenie an GM schicken, wenn er den nicht zufällig persönlich kennt? Zusammenfassend: Kompletter Unsinn also kein Banngrund

Btw Petzen kommen bei mir sofort auf die Igno^^

mfg


----------



## Tony B. (16. April 2010)

Also mein Account wurda damals von nem Kumpel von mir gespielt als urlaubsvertretung quasi und ihn hat auch nen Assi aus unserer Gilde damals bei nem GM angeschwärzt und mein Account wurde nicht gebannt sondern habe nur nen Vermerk bekommen mit dem netten Hinweis das dies ein Sicherheitsrisiko ist ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg

Andy


----------



## normansky (17. April 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Junge gib doch einfach zu das du null Plan von Netzwerken IP,s und so weiter hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich glaube der Einzige, der hier keine Ahnung hat bist du!

Wenn du in eines meiner Foren kommst, dann kann ich sofort deine IP sehen, genau so funktioniert es auch hier bei buffed!
Anhand dieser IP kann ich locker flockig sehen von wo her du schreibst! 
Dazu gibt es zig Seiten, wie z.B.  http://whatismyipaddress.com/

Wenn ich meine IP ändere, sprich den Router neu starte, dann kann man immer noch feststellen von wo man mit dieser IP on kommt!
Das ist keineswegs zeitlich gebunden, das kann selbst ich als Forenadmin jederzeit herrausfinden!


----------



## Orgoron (17. April 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Einzige, der hier keine Ahnung hat bist du!
> 
> Wenn du in eines meiner Foren kommst, dann kann ich sofort deine IP sehen, genau so funktioniert es auch hier bei buffed!
> Anhand dieser IP kann ich locker flockig sehen von wo her du schreibst!
> ...



Ui ich wuste gar nicht das ich neuerdings in Halle wohne naja 300 km hin oder her.

Ich kenn so ne Seite die immer versucht zu raten wo ich wohne und ich hab Nebenwohnsitze in halb Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne IP Adresse sagt gar nix und die kann so ein kleiner Wicht wie du auch mit keiner Adresse zusammenbringen.

Und um zu wissen aus welchem Adresspool ne IP Adresse kommt brauch man auch keine so supertolle internetseite da gibts verzeichnisse von der DENIC.


----------



## arclight.kes (17. April 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Zu 90% erkennt man anhand der IP woher jemand auf eine Seite zugreift!


unsinn!

zum einen sind nur die größeren gateways/exit points geolocal gelistet, zum anderen schonma was von tor, i2p und vpn gehört?
behalte bitte dein halbwissen für dich.


----------



## normansky (17. April 2010)

arclight.kes schrieb:


> unsinn!
> zum einen sind nur die größeren gateways/exit points geolocal gelistet, zum anderen schonma was von tor, i2p und vpn gehört?
> behalte bitte dein halbwissen für dich.


Glaub du hast dir nicht mal die Mühe gemacht, das du dich hier durch den Tread gelesen hast... du laberst einfach drauf los!


----------



## Jingko (17. April 2010)

Naja, mittels dieser tools sieht man wirklich nur grob, woher jemand kommt (bei mir sind es auch nur grob 150km daneben, von Proxynutzung mal ganz abgesehen). Natürlich ist es kein Problem, eine IP mit zu loggen, aber das bringt halt wirklich nicht so arg viel. 
Nehmen wir das aktuelle Beispiel der TE: Er und sein Freund spielen mit dem gleichen WoW Account. Nehmen wir an, er und sein Freund wohnen beide in Beispielstadt und haben beide Provider XYZ. Anhand von tools wie eben von "What is my IP Adress" oder ähnlichen wird eben niemand herausfinden, wer sich denn nun da eingeloggt hat. Beide kommen aus der gleichen Region, beide haben den gleichen Provider....keine Chance über IP-Logging raus zu finden, wer jetzt wer ist, oder ober da von 2 unterschiedlichen Personen aus gespielt wird.
Und wer jetzt meint: ja aber 24h Zwangstrennung, neue IP daher nur alle 24h usw....es soll wirklich noch Leute geben, die sich für jede Internetnutzung einwählen und dann jedesmal ne neue IP bekommen....glaub nicht, dass das nen Banngrund wäre.
Und es ist definitiv so, dass man eben nicht so einfach die Adresse über die IP bekommt. Kein Richter wird wegen sowas eine Herausgabe der Daten vom Provider zugestehen.


----------



## Wiikend (17. April 2010)

Ich hab mit nem Kumpel auch acc sharing gemacht...Bzw wir hatten beide nen acc aber wenn er keine lust auf warri hat loggter bei mir ein und spielt^^


----------



## Jester (17. April 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Du bist echt dümmer als die Polizei erlaubt... solch ein Dahingerotze deinerseits sollte untersagt werden!
> 
> Nur weil du auf einem kleinem Kackdorf im Osten wohnst, musst du hier nicht alles durcheinander schmeissen!
> Zu 90% erkennt man anhand der IP woher jemand auf eine Seite zugreift!
> ...



Haha Du bist lustig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber hey, nicht aufregen kleiner Tobebär!
Es ist nicht nett jemanden zu beleidigen, nur weil er seine Erziehung nicht direkt vergisst wenn er ins Internet kommt!
Also schnell in die Ecke und das Wutkissen solange geknuddelt, bis alle pöse pöse Wut zurück ins Bärchiland geflogen ist.

Man man man, ich hoffe wirklich, dass du einen richtig schönen Ban bekommst!


----------



## Streubombe (17. April 2010)

Tony schrieb:


> Also mein Account wurda damals von nem Kumpel von mir gespielt als *urlaubsvertretung* quasi und ihn hat auch ...


Da soll noch mal jemand sagen, die ganzen Bemerkungen zu WoW bezüglich des Suchtverhaltens seien nur Vorurteile...


----------



## lordxanatos (17. April 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Du bist echt dümmer als die Polizei erlaubt... solch ein Dahingerotze deinerseits sollte untersagt werden!
> 
> Nur weil du auf einem kleinem Kackdorf im Osten wohnst, musst du hier nicht alles durcheinander schmeissen!
> Zu 90% erkennt man anhand der IP woher jemand auf eine Seite zugreift!
> ...



du bist ein witz
du bist ein ziemlich großer witz

JA, blizzard loggt ips(boooah!)
JA, ich wurde gebannt als ich plötzlich aus kanada spielte und
JA, ich komme aus ner millionenstadt in deutschland(kaff...) und wohne trotzdem mal in der nähe von hamburg und mal unten am arsch von bayern, wen störts...

du hast mit allen punkten vollkommen recht!

du hast sowasvon keine ahnung dass es wehtut dass zu lesen
blizz kann auf verdacht bannen(siehe meine kanadaerfahrung) wenn sie denken du wärest gehackt worden
dazu sei gesagt dass ich auch teilweise wochenlang mit nem russischen venezuelischen amerikanischen oder französischen proxy unterwegs war
aber blizzard vergleicht ja dauernd die logs... komisch dass ich erst gebannt wurde als es 7 monate später in kanada war
reichen tut in so einem falle der nachweis dass man nicht gehackt wurde(cd key/perso) und das wars
also laber hier nicht so nen müll rum, korriegiere anderen die rechtschreibung ohne selbst ahnung zu haben und sei einfach still

vllt sollteste dir nen kassiererjob im mcdoof anschaffen
deine kompetenz kann sich nur verbessern!


----------



## Topfkopf (17. April 2010)

Kleinkinder, aus einer einfachen Frage macht ihr nen Riesenflamewar in dem ihr euch gegenseitig beleidigt, das bringt echt nur die WoWcommunity fertig.

/reported


----------



## Firun (17. April 2010)

zu viel Flame hier , ich sollte hier echt mal welche verwarnen, was ist nur mit euch los ?

nach dem das Thema hier nach den ersten seiten ziemlich belanglos geworden ist mache ich hier zu.


----------

